# Labs 19 months after TT and RAI



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to pop in and post my labs:

Free - T4 2.52
TSH - 0.05
Glucose - 105 - High
HCT 36.1 - Low
MCH 32.5 - Low
MCHC - 36.7 - Low
MPV - 7.6 - Low
Vit D, 25-Hyroxy - 29.7 - Low

They did not supply me any ranges. Did you notice which result was missing? Yup you got it! The freaking thyroglobulin. I told the nurse when I was getting blood drawn that she marked out the one real test I needed. So I went to see the endo yesterday and he asked me where the results are. REALLY??? like I hid them from him..... So I had to get more blood work done yesterday. But anyway, all is good. he is sending back to ongology for a follow up. He refuses to put me on armour. I wanted to try it because of the weight gain I am experiencing with Synthroid only.

Hope all is well with everyone...... God Bless!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Why are you hiding your lab results from you doctor? 

So...how are you feeling? Good, I hope (other than weight gain)...


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL! I know. That was crazy. Well I'm doing pretty good right now. The pharmacy gave me generic synthroid the last two months and I felt like crap. But now that I am back on name brand...... All is good! How have you been?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No complaints here, other than wishing it was a bit cooler outside (108 today) and wishing my husband could find a full-time job! Health-wise, all is good. 

How has your Jones fracture been healing? My husband did that back in November or December, and it still hurts just a little. (Of course, he never went in for his final x-ray...)


----------

